# Key stuck in ignition and won't come out of park unless manual override



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

D2therick said:


> Hello my wife has a 2013 Chevy Cruze and the other day the key got stuck in the ignition and won't come out of park. It starts and runs fine stays running I can get it out of park with the manual override and she's been driving it all this week that way. The battery reads 12.6 volts. The break lights work so I don't think it's the brake switch or brake solenoid. I'm assuming it's the ignition switch and plan on changing that tomorrow when the part comes in. If anybody knows of any other reasons this would happen any help as wanted. 5 also seen online a guy had a pine cone stuck in his linkage but I don't think that's what's going on considering we can get it out of park with the manual override.


Probably the battery, if the original battery, for sure it’s the battery.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...nt-start-wont-move-out-park-battery-dead.html


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There have been several shift housing failures.....Physically in Park but not reporting, electronically, shifter position.

It acts as though it is shut off in gear (key won't go to lock/remove position).
On restart, interprets no brake apply, so, won't come out of park.

I recommend a actual diagnosis before performing 'Shotgun' repairs.

Rob


----------



## D2therick (Jun 12, 2018)

actual diagnosis? Are you saying to plug in a code reader? Is that something that would come up on a code reader?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Physically in Park but not reporting, electronically, shifter position.


At the bottom of the Driver Information Center (that LCD screen in the middle of gauge cluster), at the bottom left, has a single letter that shows what gear the car thinks you're in. If it's not showing "P" for "Park", then that's the problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

D2therick said:


> Hello my wife has a 2013 Chevy Cruze and the other day the key got stuck in the ignition and won't come out of park. It starts and runs fine stays running I can get it out of park with the manual override and she's been driving it all this week that way. The battery reads 12.6 volts. The break lights work so I don't think it's the brake switch or brake solenoid. I'm assuming it's the ignition switch and plan on changing that tomorrow when the part comes in. If anybody knows of any other reasons this would happen any help as wanted. 5 also seen online a guy had a pine cone stuck in his linkage but I don't think that's what's going on considering we can get it out of park with the manual override.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

D2therick said:


> actual diagnosis? Are you saying to plug in a code reader? Is that something that would come up on a code reader?


It would be diagnosed using a techII handheld at minimum to see what information (in this case, shift lever) is being sent to the BCM.

There is no recorded failure code involved.

Rob


----------



## D2therick (Jun 12, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Robby said:
> 
> 
> > Physically in Park but not reporting, electronically, shifter position.
> ...


 when it's in park and shows a p in Reverse shows are in Drive shows d it also shows all the gears when you're in manual mode


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

D2therick said:


> when it's in park and shows a p in Reverse shows are in Drive shows d it also shows all the gears when you're in manual mode


Your reply got a bit jumbled. Just make sure the DIC says "P" when the key won't come out. That will give an indication of it's the park switch or not.

But for kicks and grins, you could also try shifting to Neutral. That might release the key, I'm not sure. I have a keyless car, so I can't test that.


----------

